# Who knows IFTTT and what are you coding for your BMW?



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW Labs just launched an IFTTT channel allowing you to integrate your BMW ConnectedDrive with your smart home, social media and smart phone. Who's going to be the first Bimmerfest member to create their own IFTTT recipe? What existing recipes are you going to download?

*Read more about IFTTT and BMW here*


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

I haven't used IFTTT in years but it's good to see BMW trying to add useful functionalities.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

tim330i said:


> BMW Labs just launched an IFTTT channel allowing you to integrate your BMW ConnectedDrive with your smart home, social media and smart phone. Who's going to be the first Bimmerfest member to create their own IFTTT recipe? What existing recipes are you going to download?
> 
> *Read more about IFTTT and BMW here*


This is a lot of fun and it's quite cool to see new stuff on my iDrive screen.
It is difficult to think of anything much that is actually really useful and which you can't already do with iDrive. Getting the car to email me a map whenever I'm parked sounds like it could come in useful and is quicker than using the BMW Remote app - though I've yet to need it. I'm also building up a driving log in OneNote using IFTTT.
I've also set up some custom notifications of stuff in my house which now appear periodically in the car. Again this is fun but not really that useful and I could get the info in iDrive before anyway.
Biggest drawback is that this only works if you are showing the BMW Labs widget in the car, and it's all likely to get pulled with no notice because it's not a formal service offering.
Anyway I don't feel too inclined to test this stuff for BMW, since they will never implement it fully in my car - rather I will be beta testing for their future cars


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't quite understand why BMW is so slow to move in on this market, in particular at a time they seem to be giving the cold shoulder to Apple (not that I care for Carplay).


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

Not sure why you think BMW is slow, there aren't any other car companies on IFTTT


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

If bmw supported android in a real way, there would be no need for ifttt. Everything and a lot more could be done with tasker. 

I still can't believe I need to unlock my ipod everytime I want to use the bmw connect apps. Can't decide what is more dumb, the point that Apple won't give you an option to not have a lock screen, or bmw for only supporting Apple.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

colinquack, I meant the App market. They are working on bypassing the phone all together and simply install everything in the car. But it's too slow. BMW is huge. Has the money and the talent. 

dj, how have you been?
I don't think the average user knows about Tasker. I have given up on Android. Google creeps me out.
Assuming you are referring to the iPod touch, I am surprised the option is not there. Look for Auto-Lock under General settings. Set it to Never.

I would consider the tesla at this point if it weren't so ugly inside.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I use Tasker.

I thought I was the only one that though the tesla interior was ugly.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

SanDiegoF12 said:


> colinquack, I meant the App market. They are working on bypassing the phone all together and simply install everything in the car. But it's too slow. BMW is huge. Has the money and the talent.
> 
> dj, how have you been?
> I don't think the average user knows about Tasker. I have given up on Android. Google creeps me out.
> ...


Even with autolock set to never it doesn't work. Also the screen would always need to be on, or else it locks again. I don't drive the car enough for the screen to always be on. The ipod would run out of battery in a day or two.


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

I use the sms upon an event to text the gf when I leave work. Works really well. Then I close the split screen and enjoy the drive ;-)


----------



## IanS100 (Aug 1, 2015)

bagspacked said:


> I use the sms upon an event to text the gf when I leave work. Works really well. Then I close the split screen and enjoy the drive ;-)


You could easily get "Trigger" or "Tasker" to do the same. SMS on connecting to the car Bluetooth, the only problem being it would text her again if/when the phone disconnected / reconnected to the car which can happen on a regular basis.


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

Is this still working for everyone? Yesterday and today it's just loaded a black screen in the split-screen (i.e. my maps work fine on the left side but the "widget" on the right is just a black screen.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

It stopped working for me yesterday too. I haven't tried today


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

After a bit of googling, apparently IFTTT changed their API, and sites are responsible for changing their code to work with it. The internet is buzzing that Pinboard, Last.fm, and others will be kicked off IFTTT as a result of this. Unless BMW Labs has a few developers that can come up with whatever changes are necessary, we might be in the same boat...


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

bagspacked said:


> After a bit of googling, apparently IFTTT changed their API, and sites are responsible for changing their code to work with it. The internet is buzzing that Pinboard, Last.fm, and others will be kicked off IFTTT as a result of this. Unless BMW Labs has a few developers that can come up with whatever changes are necessary, we might be in the same boat...


We underestimate BMW Labs... it seems to be working again today


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

Did not work for me on my drive this am, but I didn't really try anything other than turning it on. I'll go into the BMW online menu on my way home


----------



## Jfwalsh (Feb 1, 2016)

Is this only available with advanced USB? I'm not having any luck.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

This has got nothing to do with usb. What have you tried and what do you see?


----------



## Jfwalsh (Feb 1, 2016)

I followed the instructions posted in this thread listed here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=9595129

However, when i get in the car, and look for the BMW Labs Widget, it is not an available option among the BMW Online Widgets.

Cant get past that step.

I have the recipes all chosen, and according to the IFTTT site, they are running as they should, but cant access them from the car.

Not sure, but I suppose I dont see my car (2016 435i GC) among the vehicles listed, but the 2015 is. Not sure if that is the trouble maker.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

According to BMW labs the service requires BMW vehicles built between 07-2013 and 10-2015 (excl. 2015 7series)


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

This hasn't been working for the last few days. Anybody else having problems?


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

This hasn't been working for the last few days. Anybody else having problems?


----------



## jamkor (Apr 24, 2015)

Older thread, but didn't want to start an entirely new one. I just took delivery and I can't get the ifttt widget to appear. I believe I have everything I need (it says "SA6AK and SA609", i have 609 and 6AK, does the SA matter?)

I followed the directions outlined in the FAQ's and still no luck. I can send addresses to the car from my google maps and the app, but cannot get the ifttt to show.

Any ideas?


----------



## nhmalik (Sep 5, 2016)

jamkor, did you have any luck getting the BMW Labs widget to appear? I only have Clock, Digital clock with weather, Flickr, and Weather showing. I have a 2016 340i.

Thank you.


----------



## IanS100 (Aug 1, 2015)

I wish someone would write a WhatsApp recipe


----------



## Kryten (Sep 6, 2016)

Bump for this. Is anyone using this? BMW Labs shows that it is live on the BMW site, but not sure if it works or not?


----------



## runbuh (Sep 9, 2012)

I was using it to have IFTTT pop up a message on our Comcast-connected TV's when I pulled into the neighborhood. Worked pretty well and the BMW display shows you when the rules trigger.

You *must* stay in split-screen mode and have the BMW Lab selected for display in order for this stuff to work.

I cut it off, however, because you have to give IFTTT your logon info for everything to which it connects.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

Kryten said:


> Bump for this. Is anyone using this? BMW Labs shows that it is live on the BMW site, but not sure if it works or not?


Works for me. I use it all the time

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## jamkor (Apr 24, 2015)

how long? - i haven't looked for a while, but could never get it to work.

actually - i should ask whay year is your car. it looks like it might be just a certain set of vehicles:


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

Reviving an old thread here, but is anybody else still using this?
I am, or rather I'd like to, but just recently it sopped receiving any messages.
The car still connects OK, downloads recipes and send triggers, but it never receives anything.
At one point I reconnected IFTTT and got it working again for one journey, but even that won't work anymore.

Any ideas what else I can try?


----------



## -vinnie- (Mar 28, 2017)

This service has worked continuously for me for the last 6 months. 

It went off-line at the end of January. Not working for the last 5 days, and I've tried resetting everything from IFTTT connections to the BMW ConnectedDrive car models. Nothing seems to help.

--CG


----------



## jamkor (Apr 24, 2015)

What year and model is your car?


----------



## -vinnie- (Mar 28, 2017)

2017 i3 REx.


----------

